# Nasa sued for damaging comet.



## Ed (Jul 5, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20050705...ssia_comet_case

HAHAHAHAHAHAH

:roll: I bet the Nasa guys must have got a laugh out of this


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 5, 2005)

Sorry the page was not found. THE JOKE IS ON YOU.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 5, 2005)

Have no fear: SuperMod is here! A better link: http://www.dawn.com/2005/06/26/int16.htm


----------



## Trev Parks (Jul 5, 2005)

Its good to know someone's internal cosmic radar is focussed on a bit of orbiting space crap. I mean, if Nasa was about to attempt to blow Mars up to see if it could spell McDonalds with the debris, then I could understand the concern. But this......?!!


----------



## christianobermaier (Jul 5, 2005)

And i thought only Americans made it their favourite pastime to engage in absurd lawsuits ?

Christian

http://www.artofthegroove.com/logic/mp3/Christian_Obermaier_demo.mp3 (show reel) http://uk.geocities.com/christianobermaier/home.htm (home page) http://uk.geocities.com/christianobermaier/Studio.htm (studio pics) http://uk.geocities.com/christianobermaier/Gearlist.htm (gear list)


----------



## José Herring (Jul 7, 2005)

We have terroist attacks happening around the world these days and this Chick is worried about damaging floating space rocks!

Hell I should start an Al-Quada lawsuit. What should I ask for in damages?

:roll: 

Jose


----------



## christianobermaier (Jul 7, 2005)

In all honesty i actually think this is just a hoax.

Christian

http://www.artofthegroove.com/logic/mp3/Christian_Obermaier_demo.mp3 (show reel) http://uk.geocities.com/christianobermaier/home.htm (home page) http://uk.geocities.com/christianobermaier/Studio.htm (studio pics) http://uk.geocities.com/christianobermaier/Gearlist.htm (gear list)


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 7, 2005)

Oh is that supposed to be a real story?


----------



## christianb (Jul 7, 2005)

I felt a great disturbance in the Force. As if a million souls cried out in torment and were silenced at once.


could nasa be the evil empire and this copper projectile the beginning of the death star?


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 8, 2005)

Real or not, it fits here:


"Off Topics - General Musings - Universe Repair"


----------

